# Husqvarna 345 any good?



## zryder25 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm just about to buy a new saw and am considering the Husqvarna 345. Just wondering if this saw will last a decent number of years, and also if there have been many problems with this model. Thanks


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jan 26, 2008)

Spend a few bucks more and get the Husky 346XP New Edition. It will not disappoint. Once you use a professional grade saw you will not want to pick up another homeowner saw.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 26, 2008)

Based on my limited husky knowledge I think a 350 upgrade may be more appropriate.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 26, 2008)

What will you be cutting, size??? How often will it be used. 

I really love my 345, I ve had it a year now, haven't had any problems. It feels much better to me then just a homeowner saw. It cuts very well, using a 18" bar and 325 chain.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Jan 27, 2008)

I posted a thread a while back looking at the 345 vs Stihl 250....(similar cc's and hp rating). To sum it up.....same length bar,same person sharpening the chains...yada yada...I tried to be unbiased. The Husqvarna was way smoother but was out cut almost two to one.....so I found this site and ended up with an 026..... go figure!
My .02,the 345 is fine for the occasional user kind that some of us are. My buddy likes his just fine....he does about 4-6 cord per year, and has had no issues. After using a pro saw...I'd opt for a Dolmar 5100,260 pro, or a 346xp Husq.
All good choices and well worth the $$


----------



## parrisw (Jan 27, 2008)

Mine just see's light use, on smaller wood, as you can see in my sig the other saws I have.


----------



## HiOctane (Jan 27, 2008)

If you work more than cutting branches and cutting few trees,make yourself a gift ,buy a 353 or 346 depending on budget.You ll be ever grateful to guys that suggest that to you.345 is good ,but for light work.353 or 346 are a bit heavier,but a lot more hp,and better construction overall.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 27, 2008)

*Good advice!*



HiOctane said:


> If you work more than cutting branches and cutting few trees,make yourself a gift ,buy a 353 or 346 depending on budget.You ll be ever grateful to guys that suggest that to you.345 is good ,but for light work.353 or 346 are a bit heavier,but a lot more hp,and better construction overall.



+1 

 Al


----------



## Vibes (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know the price differance, but if you're going with the homeowner grade, I would go with the 350 or 2150.


----------



## poacherpv (Jan 27, 2008)

always go to the pro saws way better built


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Jan 30, 2008)

Pro saws are definately the way to go if you can afford them. Depending on use, you can get by with some of the others too. I would recommend a 455 rancher over the 345 for the little bit of price difference. If money isn't an issue, go with the 346xp or the 353, the 353 power wise is just under the 455& the 346xp is right there with the 455 rancher & both weigh a little less). Know your prices & don't overlook the used market, there are some decent deals out there.


----------



## Kansas (Jan 30, 2008)

Its a great trim saw, light weight decent power, a 350 has an adjustable oiler which the 345 does not and a little more hp otherwise not much difference there except a few more $ .

I have a real low hours 345 e-series non-cat 16" if you are interested pm me, I may still have the box. 

I upped to a 346xp NE (exact same size and weight saw) because I cut a lot of firewood for my own heating and the pro-saw has a couple features the 345 has not for a bit more $ but it works for a lot of folks like that its what you want to spend and how much you plan to use it. 

edited: guess you noticed by all these posts there isnt any problems with them or with longevity with a 345 to further answer your question! 

HTH


----------



## jeepnva (Jan 30, 2008)

First post, Since the 345e is the only saw I own I'm, of course, going to say yes. But, that saw is a lot o fun. I have cut up 6 or so 12'' pines and I'm actually bucking two 25-30'' oaks with it...It seems to cut through pretty dang quick with 4-6'' shavings on the oak. I would post some picks while cutting but all I have are after shots.





http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii42/jeepnva/?action=view&current=IMG_3973.jpg

I'll come up with more pics when I get more time.


----------



## phill3030 (Apr 3, 2008)

*my 345 with mod rocks*

I drilled a 7/16 hole in the muffler on mine and took off the limiter cap to adj the carb and this suckers is twice the saw it was stock that was about 2 years ago and 40 cords of ash No problems with it at all i would not spend the money for the pro saw my partner has a stihl 250 and this would keep up with it 110% 

Phil


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 3, 2008)

Nitro-Fish said:


> Pro saws are definately the way to go if you can afford them. Depending on use, you can get by with some of the others too. I would recommend a 455 rancher over the 345 for the little bit of price difference. If money isn't an issue, go with the 346xp or the 353, the 353 power wise is just under the 455& the 346xp is right there with the 455 rancher & both weigh a little less). Know your prices & don't overlook the used market, there are some decent deals out there.



They weight *a lot* less than the 455, and is pro quality vs consumer quality.

The 345 will be just fine for the intended purpose, but why not step up to the 350?


----------



## Kansas (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with SawTroll, after cutting with my 346 all winter Id have to say an adjustable oiler on the 345 would make it a perfect saw... 

(but where would a company stop adding features to produce homeowner grade saws vs pro saws??? I think they did OK!) 

and the 350 has one. My 345 could use a little more oil and that may just be my particular saw? 

Compared to the rest of my Huskys the 345 uses the least oil and IMO its chain runs dryer than I like.


----------



## merlin_uk (Nov 6, 2009)

*345 husky*

*i have a 345 and use it daily to supply my 2 wood burners i would not have any other ... go for it you will not be disappointed go for the 18" bar if you can [/B**]*


----------



## m44 (Nov 6, 2009)

How come huskys website doesnt list a 345?


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 6, 2009)

no beef but how did this threat get dragged up from a year ago?

Also, they're not listed on the website because they've been replaced by 445.


----------



## Paul Bunion (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been using my 345 for two heating seasons and it s completly reliable and satisfactory for my mixed hardwood firewood needs (3-4 cords/year).
I just bought a new 350 as I like owning two saws. The 345 is 3 hp. The 350, 3.2 hp. Not a huge difference.


----------



## m44 (Nov 6, 2009)

mikefunaro said:


> no beef but how did this threat get dragged up from a year ago?
> 
> Also, they're not listed on the website because they've been replaced by 445.



Thanks I thought that maybe they had been replaced.


----------



## opalxx (Oct 18, 2016)

I've just bought a Husky 45 2nd hand cheap. Is that similar to the 345? Never had a Husky before. Has a small problem in that it doesn't idle but it is in good cosmetic condition and it runs well. Also seems well balanced so should be comfortable to use. I also have a solo 636 which is a brilliant saw for me. Light weight and cuts well even on the bigger stuff. I also had a stihl something or other can't remember about the same sie at the same time as the solo but sold and kept the solo. Didn't cut any better and twice the weight. Had the solo for a few years now and no probs.


----------

